# What's your favorite fly-fishing makes



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

reels, rods, flies, etc


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

My favorite setup i own is a tibor everglades 8wt on a custom 2pc with a crazy charlie pink with a little cystal flash...It catches everything (almost)


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

REELS........Abel, Tibor, Ross, Nautilus 
RODS.........Sage, Loomis TFO, Echo
FLIES..........Umpqua, dupree spoons!!
SPORTSWEAR........Simms, Patagonia


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Orvis rods because I know that I can have a new one here tomorrow if anything happens to it. however, I recently picked up a redington rs4 that is unbelievable with an intermediate line and a bulky fly. Reels are another story, I wish I had tibors or abels on all my rods, but for now I am throwing mid-arbor battenkills. Great for the money, but not my pick for a favorite. Flies? I can't remember the last time I bought a fly. My new kick has been the coca-cola daredevil spoon fly, and the fuzz bomb.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Redington has decent cheap rods I have a few, I also like my Orvis rods, I try to pick up my Orvis gear on ebay or have a few hook ups on discounts. My 9wt Helios which was given to me as a gift is by far my favorite, casts like a dream. 
I also have a fleet of Orvis reels, they are easy to fix and I like Orvis's customer service. I really like the old Orvis DXRs they used to make, have a few of those, but also use their large arbor battenkills. Ross makes a good fly reel also. Of course I would love to have some of the more expensive brands, but I find I can pick up Orvis reels on ebay for a decent price and if the drag is shot get it replaced for next to nothing and you have a brand new reel again.
I tie all my own flies and order most the materials off Cabelas or go down to bass pro and Orvis to get what I cant get off cabelas. On occasion I will buy a fly though if I like the pattern. If its a particular pattern I cant find and want to learn how to tie I will order it off of a random site I find that has it on the net.
I get my waders from Cabelas or Orvis also, but always try to get them on sale or discounted in some way. Clothing comes from many places, Cabelas, Patagonia, under armour, etc.. and you guessed it I shop the sales.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

fin nor reel and any rod ive built

most factory rods have too small of guides


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rods and Reels*

Rods--Sage Xi2 and RPLXi, TFO TiCr-x and I have my eye on a new Beulah surf rod.

Reels-- Tibor (everglades & riptide), TFO reels have been great for the money I have the 375 and like it.

Flies-- Tan/White Clouser with some Root Beer flash, and a big popper for jacks on top water.


----------

